# Window Issue



## supergrizzly (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to the forums but have a question about windows. I have a 1967 GTO and recently noticed the passenger side window was not going up all the way. It seemed to fall short about a half an inch. In an effort to help it along that last bit I gently pulled up on the window while cranking it up. When it hit the stop, the window pulled right out. I took the door panel off and noticed a "track" where the window sat and got the window back in place. In searching I now know the glue failed in that track. I see regulators for sale, but not with the track and I can't find the track by itself. The window kind of works now but is loose in the track and does not go all the way down. It gets hard at about 3 inches from the door. The regulator looks ok and it may be a matter of adjustment, but I'm not sure. The track itself looks a little rusty but I think I can clean it up. 
Is this track replaceable? I didn't get a good look at it before I buttoned it back up.
Should I just scrape out the old adhesive as best I can and glue the window back in place with epoxy (as instructed by a body guy) or should I look to replace everything if I can find it? Any other tips?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

I would keep your original track. Just clean up the inside and buy the correct adhesive window tape to re-install your glass. Once you get that taken care of you can mess with all the adjustments to get the window sitting correctly.


----------



## supergrizzly (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks for the response 1964SS,
You mention tape for the install. The only tape I have seen is noted for windshields. Would it be the same tape? It would be much easier and cleaner to use tape as opposed to the two part epoxy suggested by an older body and paint guy I know. If not the same tape, any suggestions on where to find?
Thanks again.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

A local auto glass shop around you should have it available. If you can't find it locally there are places you can get it online. It's called glass setting tape and you just have to get the right thickness for your channel. Here are a couple links for reference.

1/16" Auto/Truck Glass Setting Tape for Early Channel Type Frames 20 Foot Roll

Rubber Glass-Setting SealStrip #646 - 1/16" Thick X 1-1/4" Wide - J & J Auto Fabrics, Inc.


----------

